
Soundboy – My talk from YC startup school (2014) - prostoalex
http://soundboy.tumblr.com/post/93314139065/my-talk-from-yc-startup-school
======
pedalpete
I used to be in this space as well, and I'm trying to figure out who Ian is
referring to in this quote " remember being terrified by a competitor to
Songkick that launched while we were only just getting started. They rapidly
grew to millions of users."?

I'm thinking maybe BandsInTown, but I always looked at SongKick as the guys
who were leading in the space.

